# Sigma Internals



## bfschoff31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've posted in a couple different spots on here, and havent gotten a repsonse or any help. Someone that owns a Sigma, can you please take the slide off and take a picture of the top of the frame, concentrating on the slide release and the horse shoe spring that keeps the pressure up on it? Please. My firearm jams, and I'd like to get it solved asap. If theres a Smith armor that can give detailed instructions/pictures or someone who knows how the spring sits, maybe if you can take it apart and show me. It would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks! Brad!


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Contact S&W. They should take care of you


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

S&W will e mail you a pre paid shipping label, fix it and have it back to you in less than two weeks.


----------



## davec921 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I have a sw9ve but I wont beable to take any pice for a few days. My sister borored me camera.
May I ask how is you gun jamming that the slide realeas is causing it.
If we are talking about the same part then the only times the slide realease goes up is when the clp is empty.
Or by chance did you take the triger assemble apart an did not get it back together correctly?


----------



## bfschoff31 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I actually found a person and he sent me pics. The issue is resolved. But thanks anyways! Brad.


----------



## qparts1 (Nov 15, 2010)

*I need help too*



bfschoff31 said:


> Hey guys, I actually found a person and he sent me pics. The issue is resolved. But thanks anyways! Brad.


Hey Brad, I have the same problem. Are the pics online? I would appreciate any help I can get. Thanks, qparts1


----------



## KENYEEZY (Jan 26, 2012)

most jamming problems with the sigmas, come down to ammo, please avoid walmart ammo. i know it is a great price but you wont get the quality of regular store ammo. walmart has different specs that makes it so much cheaper. also when you first buy them spend time to break them in and your problems will probably go away.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wal Mart does not spec its ammo ...the reason it is usually cheaper is the quantity they buy period....JJ


----------



## KENYEEZY (Jan 26, 2012)

They have different specs. No where else has 100 ct 40 federal ammo but walmart. Nowhere I have found yet anyways. But I maybe wrong


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Walmart buy their ammo through contracts so they can get 'em cheaper than others.


----------



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

bfschoff31 said:


> I've posted in a couple different spots on here, and havent gotten a repsonse or any help. Someone that owns a Sigma, can you please take the slide off and take a picture of the top of the frame, concentrating on the slide release and the horse shoe spring that keeps the pressure up on it? Please. My firearm jams, and I'd like to get it solved asap. If theres a Smith armor that can give detailed instructions/pictures or someone who knows how the spring sits, maybe if you can take it apart and show me. It would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks! Brad!


What the heck is the "horse shoe spring"? Are you refering to the slide stop assembly? If this is what you are refering to, it goes inbetweent the trigger and locking block. You cannot really take a picture of it. It all goes together, there is only one pin that holds it all together It took me almost an hour to reassemble this area when I took it apart. Be sure you have a small srew driver, an allan wrench (almost the size of the pin) and alot of time. You have to get all the parts over the screw driver with all the parts in and then back the screw driver out with the allan wrench and then back the allan wrench out with the pin, There is only one way to put it together and it helps to have 5 tiny hands. My advise to you is send it in. If you gun is jamming it probably has to do with your thumb hitting the slide lock. It has nothing to do with "Wal-Mart Ammo" what ever that means. I use TULAmmo in my Sigma all the time and never have I had a jam. You might want to polish your loading ramp or make sure it is not over lubed. You don't need the slide stop in there for the gun to function. if you think that is what it is take it out and see if it still jams. Remember the warranty is canceled the minute you take the gun aprt more than it states in the manual (field strip). If you have taken is apart already , just take it to you local gunsmith and let them fix it, off record.


----------

